# My Cream Spoo



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

I am new here and I LOVE looking at everyones pics. I thought I would post a few of my Viola (named b/c my son wanted to name her Violin instead of a girly name). She isn't AKC reg but her groomer has a show quality black spoo and is begging me to try to show her as UKC. Her dad had champion lines. Mom is 38 pounds and dad is 50. In these pics she was about 4.5 months old, and at 6 months she is 24 pounds. I would love her to stay at 38 and lengthen those legs a little more (I love leggy poodles). Anyway, these are some pics and one of my daughter  who painted her in non-toxic fingerpaint while mommy was cleaning the kitchen!

She is 6 months now, so I should probably start working on ring training if I am going to show her, right? Also, will a light cream with dark ears even place? She has all black points. (daddy was very light cream, and mom was inky black). I will post some more pics tomorrow-but one more question. The top of shoulders seem slightly lower than the high point of her rump. I can't tell if it's just hair, or is this something that is ok in the build of a poodle? especially at only 6 months. Her gait seems good and her bite and ear placement are good as well. She is also more on the muscular side and not so fine boned as some of the dogs I have seen, know what I mean? She seems to be very sturdy. Anyway, thanks for any input


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My cream/light apricot girl with darker ears was shown UKC and had no trouble winning against black, white and silver dogs. She won against AKC show dogs who were showing in UKC, also. Mine is also muscular, so I do know exactly what you mean. Mine also has shorter legs and is quite sturdy, but she is very light on her feet and prancy. In addition, my spoo is 22 inches tall, so smaller than most. What matters is how they are put together, how they move, if they have a poodle personality that shows and if the judge feels they match with the poodle standard better than the others. 

I did not take UKC too seriously and went to mostly have a lot of fun with my dog, which I did! I have been thinking about going for top ten points, but haven't done any shows in the last couple of months. 

You may have an issue since your girls dam is not registered (why not?). I did have to show them the AKC registration in order to get a UKC registration. I didn't look at what you do if they weren't registered with anyone before. You will need to check here:
United Kennel Club: How to Register A Single Dog

Here are a couple pics of mine. I tried to find a couple to show her relatively shorter legs and sturdy body. Your girl sounds like that, too:

























Have fun if you try UKC.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I should show you one of my girl at 6 months. The above pictures she is a year old. No, their rump should not be higher than their shouders. Remember, no dog is perfect and every dog will have some issue. It could be she is still growing and uneven right now, too. 

Here is mine at 6 months old (bad stacking, it was the quickest one I could find):









I like the two tone ear thing and it is minor when looking at the whole picture.  It is fun to see someone with the same colored dog I have considering showing UKC like I did. Don't take it too seriously. It isn't the same as showing AKC, but I was still very proud of my puppy.


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

I have been admiring your girl on several threads-she reminded me of Viola. Her dam is AKC reg, but dad was sold without papers (I think b/c they didn't want to pay extra for the papers because they were focused on therapy dogs and papers weren't important). He was gorgeous- he is the one with the champ bloodlines. He was in a miami cut, so I could see his whole body. Lovely and square. 

I actually have a photocopy of both of their pedigrees.

We actually purchased her BECAUSE of her color. The litter was half black, and the other half was cream. I picked her b/c she looked the most like the dad, leggy, and her face wasn't "overdeveloped" know what I mean? It seems like sometimes poodles with the real pointy nose at 8 weeks, seems like their noses don't look right later. They get too "dishy". 

Of course, with her coloring and unshaved face we had a lot of "golden doodle" comments but not anymore  

ok, maybe her hips aren't higher, but is there a little dip righ t behind the shoulders? but hip bones and shoulders are even? And Viola is EXACTLY that color!!!!!! Did you notice that while her coat was crowing out, that she started dark, went lighter, went DARKER on the back and back of her legs, and then light again? Her coat has like 3 layers of color, but the base seems really light, but her ears are not lightening at the root.

How big did she eventually get?


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

here she is at 7 weeks.....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

sweet viola said:


> Did you notice that while her coat was crowing out, that she started dark, went lighter, went DARKER on the back and back of her legs, and then light again? Her coat has like 3 layers of color, but the base seems really light, but her ears are not lightening at the root.
> 
> How big did she eventually get?


Bonnie is a smaller standard at 22 inches tall. She got darker as she got older, which I thought was really unusual. There was one or two months when her adult coat was starting to come in where she had a darker stripe down her back, but that has now gone away and she is an even color all over. I was expecting her to get creamy white. Instead she has turned into a light apricot. The color varies depending on the light she is in. The pictures I showed you don't show her color well, she looks lighter than she really is. Also, her nose was pitch black until about a year old. In the last two months it has lost some of its intensity, although still blackish. 

As far as your girls sire: It is not expensive to register a litter, so that makes no sense at all. They could have been lazy, but the only real reason not to register a litter is it was not possible to register the litter. I hope he wasn't a dog originally sold with limited AKC registration. That means he was sold by his breeder with papers, but his offspring couldn't be registered. The buyer of a puppy like that agrees to neuter them. Breeders often sell their pet puppies with limited registration to protect their lines. I have an aquaintance at work breeding puppies from dogs sold to him on limited registration. He says no one cares about papers so why should he. He is making money. It is so wrong to do that!  

I would love to see pictures of your cute puppy! She looks like she has a cute face!! I also picked my dog because of the color. This one is pretty accurate color wise:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome and be sure to post pictures on the cream poodle thread!


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

I just talked to the groomer-she is going in on Friday, so I will take several before and after. She is going to take an inch or two off because her puppy hair is getting so scraggly. That will have her looking majorly apricot. But the roots are super light.

I will definitely post some more pretty pics in the cream thread-I love hanging out there. I was NOT planning on a cream, but my friend told me about this site, and when I saw some of the beautiful creams, I changed my mind. I was afraid she would look dirty and not like a poodle when she was full grown. I am so glad this site is here, it really helped me pick a good puppy


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, don't forget the cream poodle thread! I love those color threads.  PS Your girl is looks light apricot as a little puppy instead of cream. If she is lighter at the root she might get lighter. I remember looking at the roots on Bonnie when she had long puppy fluff and the roots were darker. What color were your puppies parents?

I am looking forward to seeing your before and after pictures! Viola looks super nice as a little puppy.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

duplicate- sorry for messing with my posts, but I am getting tired of my signature! LOL


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

I asked the owner what she would call that color, she said "I don't know" b/c she was too dark for cream, no apricot in the bloodline, and definitely not brown. She really was dark "blonde" like a golden retriever. 

Her dad is soley cream and black bloodlines(looks like one greatgrandaddy was brown), and he is a gorgeous almost white cream. His peidgree says he is WH WH MKGS-is that why the AKC wouldn't register him? I know that parti-s are unregisterable. Her mom was an inky black, but her moms bloodlines had a one apricot, 9 black, and 4 creams or whites.

mom was 38 pounds, dad was 50. Mom barely made standard height though-she was ony 20 inches at the shoulder. I picked Viola because her legs as a pup were slightly longer than her body. I would rather have a leggy poodle than a stumpy poodle, kwim?

I pulled out her pedigrees to see what her background was and found her CKC registration papers  I need to submit those asap!

And OUTWEST- I just saw your dog show thread-she looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

AKC will register partis. They will be disqualified in the show ring but they can be registered.


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks CM, I didn't realize it, but I was kinda cross posting a few of these questions


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CKC? Do you mean Canadian Kennel Club? You will need to check UKC to see if it is an accepted registry. There is one that I don't think is? Your girl is clearly poodle, so I don't see a major problem.

I think Bonnie is adorable and beautiful to me, but she is cobbier than the AKC show dogs. I like her body and she is incredibly athletic because of it, but her legs are short for my tastes, although she looks great because of the way she holds and handles her body. Her sire had long legs and her dam had the cobbier look of her Grandsire (a Belgium dog) and her Granddam (of Latvian ancestry).


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

no, continental kennel club....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I assumed she meant continental kennel club since she was talking about AKC (so in US).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I crossposted. Check to see if the Continental Kennel Club is accepted in UKC.


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks Outwest-and since I am not looking to become a "real" handler  The UKC sounded fabulous to me.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CM, My dogs dam was Canadian Kennel Club and in the US.  

Checked for you. You can't fully register her with UKC, but you should be able to do a limited privilege. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like you could show UKC conformation, but could do the other events (which are fun, too!):

General Required Documents for Single Registration: 
1. UKC Application for Single Registration sample shown below.
2. Photocopy of the dog’s registration certificate from an UKC acknowledged registry. For all breeds we acknowledge AKC, The Kennel Club (Great Britain), Canadian Kennel Club and any FCI (Fédération Cynologique Internationale) registry. 
**A copy of the registration certificate MUST be provided. A certified pedigree cannot be used in place of the registration certificate. 
3. The dog's complete three generation pedigree (photocopy or handwritten).

UKC Limited Privilege Registration
offered by UKC to encourage all dog owners to be active and enjoy time with their dogs. This program accepts Mix Bred dogs (also known as American Mixed Bred dogs, or AMB), purebred dogs of unknown or incomplete pedigrees, purebred dogs registered with registries the UKC does not acknowledge, and purebred dogs with disqualifying faults. Dogs enrolled in the LP Program must be spayed or neutered and, if accepted, are eligible to compete in all Performance Events for which the breed is eligible; however, they are not eligible for conformation events. LP listed purebred dogs of the Gun Dog Group are eligible for Hunting Retriever events


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

it doesn't look like UKC recognizes CKC....still looking though.

Oh woops, saw your post. Thanks for the help! Maybe we will look at agility


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If you really want to show conformation UKC (it IS super fun), you can late register a dog. The sires color has nothing to do with whether AKC will register them. Like I said, maybe he was limited registration with AKC? You should find out. I don't know anything about the continental kennel club, but I wouldn't think they would register a litter that had a limited sire. It is most odd. You should find out what the issue was because it looks like you have a pretty little girl and she is certainly full poodle.


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

I will definitely look into it, but it looks like since I only have the pedigrees and not the actual AKC papers of the parents, I can't register. But I won't give up yet  

I can wait for you to see pics on Friday-I am even going to try stacking her for the first time! You can laugh your head off at my poor attempts


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> If you really want to show conformation UKC (it IS super fun), you can late register a dog. The sires color has nothing to do with whether AKC will register them. Like I said, maybe he was limited registration with AKC? You should find out. I don't know anything about the continental kennel club, but I wouldn't think they would register a litter that had a limited sire. It is most odd. You should find out what the issue was because it looks like you have a pretty little girl and she is certainly full poodle.


CKC will. That's why it's considered the kennel club of choice for sketchy, unethical breeders.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Shes adorable ^_^
I love the blue on her face hahahaha

on a side note >.>
Conformation is fun...but it is to judge breeding stock, from everything I'm gathering from this situation your girl isn't able to be registered in either AKC or UKC (which really should only be used as a secondary registry...) so in all honesty you CAN'T breed her ethically without any sort of FULL registration... It's very unfortunate that people like your breeder (if your dog was bred from a limited registration) and my own for my first standard Elphie chose to do things in such a shady unethical way...but we have what we have and must deal with them.

I suggest you get a PAL (Purebreed Alternative Listing) number for your girl (like I did for my girl) so that you can compete in all of the fun things that AKC has to offer ^_^ 

PAL Site


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks-that is super helpful!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That was very helpful, Keith! I didn't know they did such a thing. When did this start?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is the linke for the AKC PAL. Very interesting to know.

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Since it doesn't look like you will be able to show conformation, you might want to go for the AKC purebred alternative listing instead (or in addition to) the UKC limited one. There are more AKC events than there are UKC events, so you'd have a bigger choice.


----------

